# A Visit to the Vet's Office



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

This morning George and I finally went to the vet for his first check-up! The vet that checked him over was gentle and caring, and understood how scared he was (he was flying around the exam room at one point, trying to find a way out!).

Everything checked out wonderfully, so it seems that I'm doing a good job with George. She provided me with two dewormers: Panacur, and Albon. Can anybody tell me exactly what these do? I have to give George another dose of Panacur in two weeks, and I have to adminster two doses of the Albon every day for five days.

She was kind enough to inform me that me situation, at the moment, is illegal. Pennsylvania allows people to keep up to three wild native reptiles, but we are not allowed to keep wild mammals, birds, or fish, because they are possible vectors for major human diseases. I didn't know this before, so I am glad she told me - my research had left me under the impression that I was allowed to keep George, as long as I kept him away from other domestic birds and never raced him. She told me she would not call me in, since I'm only 15, and she wanted to look out for the welfare of the animal as well as my own. George has probably been severely imprinted, by now, so she understood why I had decided on keeping him.

She asked me to find out at what age a pigeon can be imprinted, and if there is a certain length of time at which pigeons can no longer be returned to the wild when they are kept with humans. Can any of you answer these questions? If it isn't too late, I can take George to a wildlife center and have him rehabilitated, so he can 'be a pigeon again'.

Any help on these matters would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow - I am sorry there are such restrictions there. A lot of the time I read the posts and am sorry that someone has been given over etc. It is difficult for me as I can pretty much raise an impala in my backyard and nobody will say "boo"

I do hope you come right!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rialize said:


> This morning George and I finally went to the vet for his first check-up! The vet that checked him over was gentle and caring, and understood how scared he was (he was flying around the exam room at one point, trying to find a way out!).
> 
> Everything checked out wonderfully, so it seems that I'm doing a good job with George. She provided me with two dewormers: Panacur, and Albon. Can anybody tell me exactly what these do? I have to give George another dose of Panacur in two weeks, and I have to adminster two doses of the Albon every day for five days.
> 
> ...


You can tell your "vet" that after finding a baby that is two weeks old and hand raising it for over 3 months, that it has no clue how to find food or run from predators or do anything that it would have learned to do from it's own parents, therefore, trying to turn it back into a wild bird would mean it's death. I can not believe for one minute that it's illegal for you to have this bird. I could be wrong I guess. I have been before!! LOL. I certainly would not take George to a wildlife center or anywhere else for that matter. He's your baby, he loves you and you love him and he depends on you just like any other pet would.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry that it may be illegal for you to have George as a pet. I'll try to double check this information on one of my wildlife rehab lists. Will let you know.

Albon is commonly used to treat coccidiosis and the Panacur is for worms.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Re: Panacur...when Squeaks was under a year, he passed a round worm. I took the worm and Squeaks to my Avian Vet and he prescribed Panacur also. Dr. Burke said the Panacur should take care of the round worms and did it ever! He passed SIX more! After his dosage, he's been fine. 

Panacur, from what I understand on the site, is not usually prescribed for worms...other products are. Sure worked for Squeaks, tho, and my Vet also had pigeons of his own...guess meds, etc. depend on the Vet, especially an Avian Vet.

Sure glad to hear George is doing well. YOU KEEP HIM!!


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't believe the vet was in the wrong, here. She was simply informing me of the law, and she seemed ultimately concerned only for the bird's welfare. That's why she didn't call me in to the police, and said that I should make a decision based on George's behavior.

I am going to wait for Terry's answer before I decide to look into any type of rehabilitation program for wild animals. George has a large place in my heart, as well as a warm place in my home, and I won't give him up very easily.

Thanks for the information on the medications - the vet didn't confirm the presence of internal parasites; the medications are only a precaution, since he once was a feral.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's odd, but being in the UK I have no knowledge of laws from state to state. I did think, however, that as pigeons are not a 'protected' native species, the law was just that they should not be released (or re-released) into the wild.

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, there sure are a lot of people in Pennsylvania that keep and race homing pigeons. I think the vet's idea of the law is a simplified clustering of thoughts and laws. I don't believe that there are any state laws and ordinances that say you can't keep animals other than reptiles based on possible human illness vectors. The incidence of that is so statistically low that it doesn't rate a law. 

You're definitely not supposed to keep true wild birds (everything but pigeons, starlings and sparrows) because of federal law. Some cities have ordinances against keeping pigeons but that is specific to those cities that do that.

Panacur (Fenbendazole, if you want to look it up) is a very powerful wormer but it's one you really have to watch--overdosing can be fatal and it's still hard on a sick bird.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Panacur (Fenbendazole, if you want to look it up) is a very powerful wormer but it's one you really have to watch--overdosing can be fatal and it's still hard on a sick bird.

Pidgey[/QUOTE]*

Luckily, Cindy helped me medicate Squeaks. I was a very unsure new pijie owner! Thank goodness, back then, "ignorance" was bliss. I also had supreme faith in my Avian Vet! Dr. Burke never told me the "bad" part! Wise man!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Good News!*

Here is a response from a state/federally licensed rehabber in PA:

_and was told by the vet that it is illegal for her to keep this pigeon
as a pet in Pennsylvania. Is this true?

No, that is not true. The vet probably does not know that pigeons
are not protected.

Robyn
************
Robyn Graboski, Licensed wildlife rehabilitator Centre Wildlife Care
PO Box 572, Lemont, PA 16851
(814) 692-0004 (new phone#)
http://www.wildaboutanimals.net
[email protected]_

You might want to call Robyn and hear it directly from her. Looks like your pigeon can stay with you quite legally.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's another confirmation from yet another licensed rehabber.

Terry
----------------------------------------
_If it's one of the racers or other such variety of "city pigeon" common to many urban areas, no, they are not federally protected and can be kept as a pet like any other domestic...certainly not illegal. No special permit required unless she wanted to start a colony/coop, then maybe would have to check with local/boro regs. for housing multiple (ie. you are allowed "x" number of chickens or fowl per square footage of property, etc...) Otherwise, they are not under any federal/local law. 

Michele Calabretta Nicarry
Licensed Wildlife Rehabilitator
Lancaster County, PA
mammals, raptors and passerines (state only)
passerine subpermittee
NOS, IWRC
www.wildanimalrehab.com_


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

Terry, thank you very much for the information.

I was just on the phone with Robyn from Centre Widlife Care, and we had a nice chat about my experience at the vet's office yesterday. She suggested that I call Peggy at Red Creek Wildlife Center (they work with Kutztown Animal Hospital directly) and also inform her of what was said to me. Hopefully Peggy will be able to educate the vet on the law regarding pigeons. 

Thank you all. I'm very happy to have found out that George isn't illegal in my home. I had such a scare yesterday!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very glad you called Robyn and can now feel very comfortable that your beloved pet is quite legal and can stay with you.

I'm happy to have been able to help a little bit.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I would see if you can optain a permit to keep George as your pet pigeon and would not take him to no wild life rehabber just like Lovebird mentioned. Ask your vet whom you could go thru to obtain such a permit. I would never give up my bird if it had become a pet. No way jose~


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

No permits of any type are needed for George to be kept as a pet. The vet was mistaken.

Terry


----------

